#  > General Zone >  > Petroleum Club >  >  >  HTRI design manual

## Slaiderone

Im a student of process engineering and would need HTRI design manual with design guidelines and supporting calculations.



Thank you very much!See More: HTRI design manual

----------


## Slaiderone

There are some threads, but all dead.

----------


## georgecis

Hi,

Found it on Rapidshare : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards,
georgecis

----------


## Slaiderone

Yes, thank you for answer, but that is manual from october 2006. Im working on condensers design (generally) and Id need newer issue. The newer the better.

----------


## georgecis

Sorry, that is all I've found / got .

----------


## fuzzy_mech07

pls reupload

cheers

----------

